# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 01/2013 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Khuyến mãi nóng hổi đến Bangkok tuần qua đã mở đầu một năm khá sôi động cho những chuyến du lịch đến Bangkok sắp tới và hy vọng chúng ta sẽ có rất nhiều khuyến mãi mãi vé máy bay hấp dẫn trong năm nay. Trở lại với công việc thường ngày của Didau, tổng hợp hôm nay là giá vé ưu đãi của Vietnam Airlines danh cho các bạn đặt vé sớm. Khuyến mãi hấp dẫn đến Jakarta: 190$ của Singapore Airlines, đến Manila: 25$ của Cebu Pacific. Cùng xem cập nhật vé máy bay mới này nhé!


*Nội địa*

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:00, 07:30, 08:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 07/01: hết vé  *  08/01 --> 13/01: 1,050,000 VND_Lượt về_: 07/01 --> 13/01: 1,050,000 VND *Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 07:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 14/01: hết vé  *  15/01 --> 20/01: 1,050,000 VND_Lượt về_: 14/01: hết vé  *  15/01 --> 20/01: 1,050,000 VND*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:05, 06:40, 09:50, 10:10, 10:45, 11:05, 13:40, 06:05*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 14/01: hết vé  *  15/01 --> 20/01: 940,000 VND_Lượt về_: 14/01: hết vé  *  15/01: 1,490,000 VND  *  16/01 --> 20/01: 940,000 VND
*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:30, 08:15, 08:40, 09:05, 12:05, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 14/01: 2,480,000 VND  *  15/01 --> 20/01: 1,600,000 VND_Lượt về_: 14/01: hết vé  *  15/01 --> 20/01: 1,600,000 VND*Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]* 
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:15, 09:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 14/01: hết vé  *  15/01, 17/01, 19/01: 2,480,000 VND  *  16/01: 1,600,000 VND  *  18/01, 20/01: 2,260,000 VND_Lượt về_: 14/01, 16/01: 1,600,000 VND  *  15/01: 2,997,000 VND  *  17/01: 2,480,000 VND  *  18/01, 20/01: 2,260,000 VND  *  19/01: 2,700,000 VND
*Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 08:00, 14:20, 22:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 14/01 --> 17/01: 1,050,000 VND  *  18/01 --> 20/01: 1,160,000 VND_Lượt về_: 14/01: hết vé  *  15/01: 1,930,000 VND  *  16/01 --> 19/01: 1,160,000 VND  *  20/01: 1,050,000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:05, 10:05, 10:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 14/01, 15/01: 1.000.000 VND  *  16/01: 855.000 VND  *  17/01: 825.000 VND  *  18/01, 19/01: 745.000 VND  *  20/01: 785.000 VND_Lượt về_: 14/01: 1.840.000 VND  *  15/01, 16/01: 1.000.000 VND  *  17/01, 19/01, 20/01: 1.150.000 VND  *  18/01: 1.280.000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 16:15, 06:15, 11:15*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 14/01: hết vé  *  15/01: 1,260,000 VND  *  16/01: 1,020,000 VND  *  17/01 --> 20/01: 1,140,000 VND_Lượt về_: 14/01, 15/01: 1,020,000 VND  *  16/01 --> 18/01, 20/01: 900,000 VND  *  19/01: 790,000 VND 
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*


*Air Asia*

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 60$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 145$

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 49$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 160$

* Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 65$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế có giá tốt nhất từ: 123$

Điều kiện:
Thời gian đặt vé: 07/01/2013 - 13/01/2013Thời gian bay: 01/03/2013 - 31/05/2013Vé khuyến mãi nên số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy địnhTùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 14/01 - 20/01/2013Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------


## vugiapit

*Cách mua vé máy bay Tiger Airways*

 

_Bạn đang muốn tìm vé máy bay tiger airways giá rẻ đi Singapore hay một số điểm du lịch hấp dẫn tại Úc nhưng bạn chưa biết mình phải làm gì?_

*Vietnam Booking- Đại lý* *vé máy bay Tiger airways** chính thức tại Vietnam sẽ cung cấp một số thông tin để giúp bạn có được vé Tiger Airways với giá rẻ nhất.*

Có rất nhiều bạn có nhu cầu muốn tự mình đặt vé máy bay Tiger Airways trực tiếp tại Website của hãng Tiger Airways Welcome To Tiger Airways. Thế nhưng để đặt vé Tiger Airways trực tuyến trên website của hãng  không phải là một điều đơn giản nếu các bạn không có nhiều kinh nghiệm khi đặt vé máy bay online. Đặc biệt Tiger Airways không cho phép các bạn đặt chờ (Book Holder). Nên khi đặt vé tại trực tiếp Website của hãng Tiger Airways các bạn sẽ “phải thanh toán ngay” bằng: Visa, Master Card thì mới có thể xác nhận hành trình cho chuyến đi được, thêm nữa vì là hãng hàng không giá rẻ nên Tiger Airways cũng có những quy định riêng nếu bạn không nắm rõ sẽ tiền mất mà lại ảnh hưởng tới chuyến đi của mình.

Hãy để Vietnam Booking giúp bạn  mua vé máy bay Tiger Airways với mức giá rẻ nhất và bạn sẽ không gặp bất kỳ rắc rối gì khi mua vé máy bay Tiger Airways tại đại lý của chúng tôi.

Là một trong những đại lý vé máy bay uy tín và giá rẻ tại Việt Nam. Đại lý vé máy bay Vietnam Booking rất vinh dự được làm Đại lý ủy quyền Tiger Airways tại Việt Nam. Chúng tôi là đại lý duy nhất có thể đặt vé trực tiếp từ hãng hàng không Tiger Airways tại Việt Nam. Hơn nữa khi đặt vé máy bay Tiger Airways tại đại lý của chúng tôi quý khách sẽ được hỗ trợ một cách tốt nhất khi hoàn, hủy vé, hay khi có thay đổi bất thường về lịch bay chúng tôi sẽ chủ động thông báo cho quý khách.

*Chỉ cần làm theo 3 bước sau bạn sẽ có ngay vé máy bay Tiger Airways với giá cam kết rẻ nhất.*

*Bước 1 :* Bạn gọi điện thoại tới văn phòng Tiger Airways: 08.3827.0404 - 08.3956.2142 nhân viên của chúng tôi sẽ giúp bạn check giá vé và chọn hành trình tốt nhất.

Hoặc bạn có thể gửi email hành trình điểm đi, điểm đến, ngày về ( nếu mua vé khứ hồi ) qua email đặt vé của Tiger Airways : lienhe@vietnambooking.com

*Bước 2 :* Sau khi có giá vé của Tiger Airways và bạn muốn đặt vé và xuất vé thì bạn sẽ phải cung cấp các thông tin như sau. 1, họ và tên chính xác như trên hộ chiếu . 2, ngày tháng năm sinh ( bạn phải đảm bảo hộ chiếu còn hạn trên 6 tháng để có thể xuất và nhập cảnh ) cung cấp địa chỉ email để nhận vé máy bay, cùng với số điện thoại di động của bạn để nhân viên Tiger Airways có thể liên lạc lại để xác nhân lại thông tin hành khách cũng như hành trình chính xác trước khi xuất vé ( vì vé điều kiện của Tiger Airways là không hoàn không hủy được khi vé đã xuất )

*Bước 3 :* Thanh toán vé mà bạn đã đăt với nhân viên đại lý Tiger Airways tại Hồ Chí Minh, bạn đặt vé và không thể đến trực tiếp phòng vé để lấy vé và thanh toán, vậy bạn có thể chọn phương thức  thanh toán bằng cách chuyển khoản qua ngân hàng chúng tôi sẽ giao vé tận nơi cho bạn.

Thông tin chuyển khoản xin vui lòng xem  *tại đây*

----------


## vugiapit

*Vé máy bay đi Singapore giá chỉ 20 USD**Hãng hàng không Tiger Airways vừa tung hàng loạt vé khuyến mãi từ TP Hồ Chí Minh và Hà Nội đi Singapore với giá vé hấp dẫn.




Theo đó nếu bay từ Tp Hồ Chí Minh đi Singapore sẽ có giá là 20 USD và 72 USD cho 1 vé từ Hà Nội đi Singapore. Các chuyến bay từ TP HCM đi Kuala Lumpur cũng có giá chỉ 41 USD. 
Thời gian đặt vé bắt đầu từ ngày 16 đến ngày 23 tháng 1 hoặc cho đến khi vé được bán hết.
Thời gian bay từ ngày 01 tháng 4 đến ngày 31 tháng 5 năm 2013 áp dụng cho các chuyến bay khởi hành từ tp HCM đi Singapore, các chuyến bay từ Hà Nội sẽ . Các chuyến bay từ TP HCM đi Kuala Lumpur có thời gian bay từ ngày 01 tháng 3 đến ngày 31 tháng 3 năm 2013 rất thích hợp cho một chuyến đi du lịch cùng gia đình và người thân tới Singapore và Kuala Lumpur để tham quan và mua sắm các bạn nhé.

Còn chần chừ gì nữa! hãy liên hệ ngay với Vietnam Booking - Đại lý vé Tiger Airways để sở hữu ngay tấm vé đi Singapore với giá rẻ nhất.*

----------

